# Hello CFUK



## 20Eyes

Glad to be aboard.

Just a regular coffee fiend, mainly using French Press, machine filter and espresso. I first became interested in 'real' coffee about 10 years ago, a house move led me to treat myself to a Starbucks Barista espresso machine and my fascination developed from there.

Probably the highlight of my coffee drinking experiences was spending a month out in Portland, Oregon and basing my work out of Stumptown's Annex. Cupping sessions on a daily basis with some of the most knowledgable folks I've met and some of the best beans on the planet... although the resultant addiction to electronic scales and measuring jugs probably didn't help with my low-level OCD









Looking forward to being part of the forum.


----------



## RolandG

Welcome to the forums - very jealous of your Stumptown adventures







You'll find a few of us who share your scales addiction...


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Great to have you onboard


----------



## MonkeyHarris

Welcome aboard.


----------



## BanishInstant

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sandykt

Welcome to Coffee Forums


----------

